# Which phone is best



## demoninside9 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest which mobile is best among these.

Samsung Galaxy J5

Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL

Htc Desire 326 G 

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL @ 10k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 3, 2015)

We can't compare the devices unless you state, What's the main purpose you are going to be using and Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 3, 2015)

Out of those 3, Moto G3 is best... Within those 3, I would says Asus Zenfone 2 Laser.


----------



## vikas tanwar (Aug 3, 2016)

Out of these Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL is the best smartphone. The phone comes with a 5.50-inch touchscreen display with a resolution of 720 pixels by 1280 pixels at a PPI of 267 pixels per inch and is powered by 1.2GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 processor and it comes with 2GB of RAM.

- - - Updated - - -

.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

somethings won't ever change here.


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2016)

vikas tanwar said:


> Out of these Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL is the best smartphone. The phone comes with a 5.50-inch touchscreen display with a resolution of 720 pixels by 1280 pixels at a PPI of 267 pixels per inch and is powered by 1.2GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 processor and it comes with 2GB of RAM.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> .



Oh Please! There are better phones for 10k namely redmi note 3,zenfone 2 ZE551ML 16GB 2GB even moto G turbo is good.


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 12, 2016)

The end of 2016 is coming into view, and basically all the enormous telephones of the year have propelled. The most recent landings are Apple's freshest offerings, with the iPhone 7 and 7 Plus joining the Samsung Galaxy S7 and Galaxy S7 Edge, LG G5 and HTC 10 in our rundown of, to be perfectly honest, astounding cell phones.


----------



## Tomal (Oct 12, 2016)

My vote goes to ASUS Zenfone 2. It is an awesome device.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 9, 2016)

In my opinion, Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL mobile phone is the best.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

tekiagadi said:


> In my opinion, Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ZE550KL mobile phone is the best.



Spam all you want, post count won't increase here


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2016)

Will these spammers be banned? And hopefully their whole post history will be purged too.

I think they are trying to do Search Engine Marketing in an indirect way.


----------



## Sidpathan (Nov 11, 2016)

I am currently using Moto x Play and it works pretty well


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 18, 2016)

All Of those Brands are best...Now it depends on your Budget.....


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

Best device will be good with overall specs. Good After support. And then long term developer support for custom ROMs and etc etc.


----------

